# Ebenen als Farbkanäle



## dritter (5. Februar 2002)

Also ich brauche dringend eine Möglichkeit, wie ich Ebenen als farbkanäle laden kann.. Ich hab vier graustufen-dateien, und die will ich als CMYK-kanäle laden..

Ich hab schon diverse seiten durchsucht, hab aber nicht viel zeit. 

Kennt jemand eine möglichkeit? Thx!


----------



## dritter (5. Februar 2002)

Ähhhmmm... Hab jetzt die lösung: Kanäle zusammenfügen...

Auszug aus der hilfe datei:

Sie können mehrere Graustufenbilder zu einem einzelnen Bild kombinieren. Mit einigen Graustufen-Scannern können Sie ein Farbbild durch einen Rot-, Grün- und Blaufilter scannen, um rote, grüne und blaue Bilder zu erzeugen. Beim Zusammenfügen können Sie die separaten Scans zu einem einzelnen Farbbild kombinieren.

Hinweis: Außerdem können Sie die Daten in einem oder mehreren Kanälen zu einem bestehenden oder neuen Kanal angleichen. (Siehe Mischen von Farbkanälen (Photoshop)).

Die zusammenzufügenden Bilder müssen sich im Graustufenmodus befinden, identische Pixelmaße haben und geöffnet sein. (Siehe Ändern der Pixelmaße von Bildern). Die Anzahl der geöffneten Graustufenbilder bestimmt, welche Farbmodi beim Zusammenfügen von Kanälen verfügbar sind. Sie können z. B. nicht die geteilten Kanäle aus einem RGB-Bild zu einem CMYK-Bild zusammenfügen, da für CMYK vier und für RGB nur drei Kanäle erforderlich sind. 

Hinweis: Öffnen Sie bei DCS-Dateien, deren Verknüpfungen versehentlich verlorengegangen sind (so daß die Dateien nicht geöffnet, plaziert oder gedruckt werden können), die Kanaldateien, und fügen Sie sie zu einem CMYK-Bild zusammen. Speichern Sie die Datei dann als DCS EPS-Datei neu. 

So fügen Sie Kanäle zusammen 

1 Öffnen Sie die Graustufenbilder mit den Kanälen, die Sie zusammenfügen möchten, und aktivieren Sie eines der Bilder.

Damit die Option "Kanäle zusammenfügen" verfügbar ist, müssen mindestens zwei Bilder geöffnet sein.

2 Wählen Sie aus dem Menü der Kanäle-Palette die Option "Kanäle zusammenfügen".

3 Wählen Sie unter "Modus" den Farbmodus aus, den Sie erstellen möchten. Wenn ein Bildmodus nicht verfügbar ist, ist er abgeblendet. Die für diesen Modus geeignete Kanalanzahl wird im Textfeld "Kanäle" angezeigt. 

4 Geben Sie ggf. eine Zahl in das Textfeld "Kanäle" ein. 

Wenn Sie eine Zahl eingeben, die nicht mit dem ausgewählten Modus kompatibel ist, wird automatisch der Modus "Mehrkanal" ausgewählt. Dadurch wird ein Mehrkanalbild mit mindestens zwei Kanälen erstellt.

5 Klicken Sie auf "OK".

6 Stellen Sie für jeden Kanal sicher, daß das gewünschte Bild geöffnet ist. Wenn Sie den Bildtyp ändern möchten, klicken Sie auf "Modus", um zum Dialogfeld "Kanäle zusammenfügen" zurückzukehren. 

7 Wenn Sie Kanäle zu einem Mehrkanalbild zusammenfügen, klicken Sie auf "Nächster", und wiederholen Sie Schritt 6, um die übrigen Kanäle auszuwählen. 

Hinweis: Alle Kanäle eines Mehrkanalbildes sind Alpha-Kanäle.

8 Wenn Sie die gewünschten Kanäle ausgewählt haben, klicken Sie auf "OK". 

Die ausgewählten Kanäle werden zu einem neuen Bild des angegebenen Typs zusammengefügt, und die Originalbilder werden ohne Änderungen geschlossen. Das neue Bild wird in einem unbenannten Fenster angezeigt. 

Hinweis: Bilder mit Volltonfarbkanälen können nicht geteilt und erneut kombiniert (zusammengefügt) werden. Der Volltonfarbkanal wird als Alpha-Kanal hinzugefügt.


----------



## Daniel (6. Februar 2002)

Du kannst die einzelnen Graustufenbilder auch per Kopieren/Einfügen in das CMYK-Bild einfügen.
Gruss


----------



## dritter (6. Februar 2002)

ja.. allerdings füge ich sie dann nur als Ebenen ein.. Ich wollte die Graustufenbilder halt als Frabkanäle einfügen..

Halt "Kanäle trennen" nur genau anders herum.. Tja und diese funktion heisst "Kanäle zusammenfügen"... 

Aber trotzdem thx.


----------



## Daniel (6. Februar 2002)

Ich meinte natürlich:
Du kannst ein Graustufenbild in einen Kanal eines CMYK-Bildes einfügen, wenn er aktiv ist.
Gruss


----------

